# Night Violet <3, Bright FOTD + soft pin-up look :)



## Zoffe (Feb 29, 2008)

Soft pink Pin-Up inspired makeup:

(I have to admit that I played with photoshop with the first picture 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I didn't touch the eyes and lips and I didn't photoshop any of the other pictures 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

















I used:
Eyes:
ArtDeco eyeshadow base
MAC "Fresco Rose" paint pot
MAC "Your Ladyship" pigment
MAC "Rich Flesh" eyeshadow
MAC "Blacktrack" fluidline
Black Rimmel eyeshadow for brows
GOSH White kohl pencil
Dior Diorshow Blackout mascara

Face:
GOSH "Velvet Touch" foundation primer
MAC "Prep+Prime SPF 50"
Lancome "Teint Idole 010" foundation
Maybelline "Pure" powder

Cheeks:
MAC "Emote" blush
MAC "Sweet William" cream blush
MAC "Light Flush" Mineralized Skinfinish

Lips:
Rimmel "010 Addiction" lip liner
MAC "Viva Glam V" lipstick
MAC "Pink Poodle" lip gloss

Tutorial here

Bright FOTD
I've missed doing bright colors!!








Yay, I'm eating the shadow of my camera, lol xD




















Aaaaand, a few with different lightning....













I used:
Face:
Same as above

Cheeks:
GOSH "#281" e/s
MAC "Northern Light" MSF
No named taupe-ish colored blush to contour.

Eyes:
ArtDeco eyeshadow base
MAC "Chrome Yellow" e/s
MAC "Violet" pigment used wet w/ home made mixing medium
Clarins "Vibrant Violet" e/s on top of Violet pigment
MAC "Beauty Marked" e/s in outer crease
MAC "Pharaoh" p/p on lower lashline
Makeup Store "Extreme" microshadow on top of Pharaoh p/p
MAC "Phloof!" e/s as highlight and on inner corners
Lancôme "Hypnose" mascara
Dior "Diorshow Blackout" mascara
Black Rimmel e/s on brows

Lips:
The Body Shop "Stop Violence in the home Hi-Shine lip treatment"

My Night Violet FOTD




I used:

Face:
Same as above

Cheeks:
MAC "Vanilla" pigment

Eyes:
ArtDeco base
MAC "Vanilla" pigment
Lancome "Hypnose" mascara

Lips:
MAC "Night Violet" mattene

I'd love to see any pictures of you wearing night violet... Suggestions on what to wear it with would be helpful too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





I'd really, really, really LOVE CC! I'm here to learn and I'd love to get better!


----------



## Jot (Feb 29, 2008)

stunning. I was just saying i'd love a tut for the first look and you read my mind xx


----------



## ilovegreen (Feb 29, 2008)

Hot looks. The second one is my fav, fabulous ! 
I'd love to see a tut on the second look


----------



## Cyclothymic (Feb 29, 2008)

Love them all! So pretty!


----------



## AmberLilith (Feb 29, 2008)

I particularly like the last one.
I don't have Night Violet, but i'd be tempted to go a bit over-the-top and have a grey smoky eye with it... Want to get Night Violet and try it now -it's definitely the sort of lip colour i'd go for.


----------



## urbanlilyfairy (Feb 29, 2008)

omg all three looks are freaking amazing ...tutorial on the soft pink pin up ~! hehe i love them all..so pretty.


----------



## pladies (Feb 29, 2008)

I LOVE them !!

I definately going to copy you for the second look !


----------



## SweetSimplicity (Feb 29, 2008)

The 'bright' FOTD is awesome!  Love it!


----------



## faithhopelove24 (Feb 29, 2008)

very pretty


----------



## magmunnen (Feb 29, 2008)

wow that green purple yellow look was very inspiering ^^


----------



## persephonewillo (Feb 29, 2008)

wow!  i love all three looks!!


----------



## Amaranth (Feb 29, 2008)

Those are all awesome! I especially love that Night Violet, I want to buy it now. I think it would be pretty with a shimmery gold eye or a smoky eye....


----------



## Dahlia_Rayn (Feb 29, 2008)

Wow, you are stunning!


----------



## Vlada (Feb 29, 2008)

The eyeliner in the first picture _rocked.  _You're really good at precise make-up, as I see from the pictures overall


----------



## Pinkish*RED (Feb 29, 2008)

beautifullllll! I'd looove to see a tut for the second one!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Feb 29, 2008)

Love em both!


----------



## Zoffe (Feb 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jot* 

 
_stunning. I was just saying i'd love a tut for the first look and you read my mind xx_

 
Haha, cool ;D

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ilovegreen* 

 
_Hot looks. The second one is my fav, fabulous ! 
I'd love to see a tut on the second look_

 
I'm working on a tut for that right now! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Cyclothymic* 

 
_Love them all! So pretty! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AmberLilith* 

 
_I particularly like the last one.
I don't have Night Violet, but i'd be tempted to go a bit over-the-top and have a grey smoky eye with it... Want to get Night Violet and try it now -it's definitely the sort of lip colour i'd go for._

 
Thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll have to try a smokey eye with it sometime! It's tempting... But hard to pull off without looking too "12-year-old goth", you know?  Especially with my black hair and clothes ;D

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *urbanlilyfairy* 

 
_omg all three looks are freaking amazing ...tutorial on the soft pink pin up ~! hehe i love them all..so pretty._

 
Thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pladies* 

 
_I LOVE them !!

I definately going to copy you for the second look !_

 
Yay, thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm working on a tutorial for the second one right now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SweetSimplicity* 

 
_The 'bright' FOTD is awesome!  Love it!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thank you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *faithhopelove24* 

 
_very pretty
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks


----------



## Zoffe (Feb 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *magmunnen* 

 
_wow that green purple yellow look was very inspiering ^^_

 
Mange tak 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'm glad you think so 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *persephonewillo* 

 
_wow!  i love all three looks!!_

 
Thank you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Amaranth* 

 
_Those are all awesome! I especially love that Night Violet, I want to buy it now. I think it would be pretty with a shimmery gold eye or a smoky eye...._

 
Thank you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I don't think I could pull off a smokey eye with that lip color but I'll have to try! 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dahlia_Rayn* 

 
_Wow, you are stunning!_

 
*Blushing*
Thank you!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Vlada* 

 
_The eyeliner in the first picture rocked.  You're really good at precise make-up, as I see from the pictures overall 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks so much!! That's a HUGE compliment! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pinkish*RED* 

 
_beautifullllll! I'd looove to see a tut for the second one!_

 
I'm working on it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_Love em both!_

 
Thank you!


----------



## missmacqtr (Feb 29, 2008)

stunning! and thank you sweety for the tut


----------



## mslitta (Feb 29, 2008)

your looks are fabulous. I love the yellow, purple and green. I cant stop lookin.


----------



## iheartangE (Feb 29, 2008)

These looks are amazing!!  I absolutely adore the second one but the other two are fantastic as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I love your posts!


----------



## XShear (Feb 29, 2008)

HOT. I'm in love with the third one - in love!


----------



## MACATTAK (Mar 1, 2008)

Every time I see your posts they just keep getting better and better!  The first one is absolutely beautiful & the others are great too!


----------



## xoxprincessx0x (Mar 1, 2008)

your so awesomee!! everything looks gorgeous but the second one is my favorite. your so lucky that you can pull of bright colors like that. I do it at home for fun and to take pics but I feel like i look a littal clownish


----------



## nanilei (Mar 1, 2008)

i love the second one!! NICE!


----------



## ashleydenise (Mar 1, 2008)

I LOVE the purple look!! And I really need to learn how to mess with photoshop, cause I want to be able to fix my pix like that! lol


----------



## Miss_M (Mar 1, 2008)

I think all looks are amazing !!

The eyeliner in the first pic looks perfect


----------



## Bianca (Mar 1, 2008)

you are very good with makeup, I love all your looks!


----------



## Zoffe (Mar 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *missmacqtr* 

 
_stunning! and thank you sweety for the tut
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thank you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And you're welcome, I hope you liked it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mslitta* 

 
_your looks are fabulous. I love the yellow, purple and green. I cant stop lookin._

 
Hehe, thank you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iheartangE* 

 
_These looks are amazing!!  I absolutely adore the second one but the other two are fantastic as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I love your posts!_

 
That's such a nice compliment, thank you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *XShear* 

 
_HOT. I'm in love with the third one - in love!_

 
aww ;D

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACATTAK* 

 
_Every time I see your posts they just keep getting better and better!  The first one is absolutely beautiful & the others are great too!_

 
Yay, I love to hear that I improve, hehe  Thank you!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xoxprincessx0x* 

 
_your so awesomee!! everything looks gorgeous but the second one is my favorite. your so lucky that you can pull of bright colors like that. I do it at home for fun and to take pics but I feel like i look a littal clownish_

 
Thank you so much!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Well, I'm sure some people think I look a bit clownish with all those colors but I love them too much to keep them at home ;D

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nanilei* 

 
_i love the second one!! NICE!_

 
Thank you!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ashleydenise* 

 
_I LOVE the purple look!! And I really need to learn how to mess with photoshop, cause I want to be able to fix my pix like that! lol_

 
Thank you so much! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I don't usually "fix" my makeup pictures 'cus I HATE when other people do that so you can't see what's makeup and what's photoshop  But I love to play around with Photoshop.. It's pretty interesting how easy it is to create that "perfect" face or body with it


----------



## hotpink1326 (Mar 1, 2008)

Wooooowie Freakin WOW!!! Each look is more awesome than the last!! Absolutely 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 all 3!! You are such a hottie


----------



## strawberry (Mar 2, 2008)

gorgeous! i love the second one..and pleaseeee...dont forget to post the tutorial...


----------



## mahreez (Mar 2, 2008)

i love your second look the best.


----------



## Moonspell (Mar 2, 2008)

You don't need photoshop dear, you already look flawless.
What can I say... you're so stunning, I love all the looks and specially your preserved skin tone.
I really don’t appreciate when some people set a bronzer "rule" with very light skin. 
(Attention, I’m not saying you can’t use bronzer if you like)


----------



## Zoffe (Mar 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hotpink1326* 

 
_Wooooowie Freakin WOW!!! Each look is more awesome than the last!! Absolutely 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 all 3!! You are such a hottie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Aww, tanks you ;D You are a hottie yourself!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *strawberry* 

 
_gorgeous! i love the second one..and pleaseeee...dont forget to post the tutorial...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



The tutorial is on my youtube: YouTube - Purple + Yellow
I'll post it here later too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mahreez* 

 
_i love your second look the best._

 
Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moonspell* 

 
_You don't need photoshop dear, you already look flawless.
What can I say... you're so stunning, I love all the looks and specially your preserved skin tone.
I really don’t appreciate when some people set a bronzer "rule" with very light skin. 
(Attention, I’m not saying you can’t use bronzer if you like)_

 
Aww, thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I only photoshop for fun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I couldn't agree with you more about the bronzer rule!
I think it looks amazing on some people but it's one of those products that everyone uses but only look good on a few, I think


----------



## Dollheart (Mar 3, 2008)

oooh your skin look fabulous aginst your dark hair. very prettyfull makeup ^_^
i love the first look, reminds me of Dita
 xlaniex


----------



## entipy (Mar 9, 2008)

Have I ever told you that you're freakin' fabulous??? Because yeah.. you are! And you have, like, the perfectly shaped face/lips/cheeks/eyes!!!


----------



## crimsonette (Mar 9, 2008)

really fantastic! i love all the looks but i think my fave might be the purple/chrome yellow one, wow!

are you using an orton effect or just a blur tool for your 'shopping? your skin looks lovely, both with and without the effects!


----------



## ZoZo (Mar 9, 2008)

Sooooooooooooooo pretty.


----------



## shmoopy (Mar 9, 2008)

holy crap that bright look is gorgeous and suits you so much!  love!!  and i love the dark lippie fotd. thanks so much for posting these.


----------



## Obreathemykiss (Mar 9, 2008)

You are so beautiful and do such a great job with your makeup.  I don't have any cc, sorry.


----------



## Zoffe (Apr 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dollheart* 

 
_oooh your skin look fabulous aginst your dark hair. very prettyfull makeup ^_^
i love the first look, reminds me of Dita
 xlaniex_

 
Aww, thank you! Dita is amazing, she's so classy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *entipy* 

 
_Have I ever told you that you're freakin' fabulous??? Because yeah.. you are! And you have, like, the perfectly shaped face/lips/cheeks/eyes!!!_

 
Aww, you're too sweet!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *crimsonette* 

 
_really fantastic! i love all the looks but i think my fave might be the purple/chrome yellow one, wow!

are you using an orton effect or just a blur tool for your 'shopping? your skin looks lovely, both with and without the effects!_

 
Thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 For the photoshop I use both layer masks and "smart blur"... It sounds more complicated than it is, but I really suck at explaining... 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ZoZo* 

 
_Sooooooooooooooo pretty._

 
Thank you!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shmoopy* 

 
_holy crap that bright look is gorgeous and suits you so much!  love!!  and i love the dark lippie fotd. thanks so much for posting these.  _

 
Thank YOU!! I'm so happy you liked it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Obreathemykiss* 

 
_You are so beautiful and do such a great job with your makeup.  I don't have any cc, sorry._

 
Aww, thank you


----------



## Lizzie (Apr 2, 2008)

I really love the cheeks in the first look!
Great job on all of them


----------



## tchristi (Apr 2, 2008)

very talented, and i think ur pics look like straight out of a magazine. very pretty


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Apr 2, 2008)

I love the last one, I could never were those lips.


----------



## user79 (Apr 2, 2008)

Freaking gorgeous skin you have there! Nicely done makeup


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Apr 2, 2008)

i just love the second look!


----------



## Hilly (Apr 2, 2008)

I always love your FOTDs!


----------



## swt_int3ntions (Apr 3, 2008)

very nice! i really like the looks

btw, you look like elisha cuthberg (when she was younger and prettier) in the first pic! so cute!


----------



## ilkohl (Apr 3, 2008)

I like all of them, beautiful!!!!
I also use artdeco eyeshadow base, LOVE IT!!


----------



## Zoffe (Apr 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lizzie* 

 
_I really love the cheeks in the first look!
Great job on all of them_

 
Thank you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tchristi* 

 
_very talented, and i think ur pics look like straight out of a magazine. very pretty_

 
Wow, thank you! I guess I have my camera to thank for the pictures  It's a canon digital rebel xt, if anyone's interested 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *x.DOLLYMiX.x* 

 
_I love the last one, I could never were those lips._

 
Thank you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Well, people give me some pretty weird looks when I wear it out but I love the color 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_Freaking gorgeous skin you have there! Nicely done makeup 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thank you, it means a lot!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BaDKiTTy69* 

 
_i just love the second look!_

 
Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hilly* 

 
_I always love your FOTDs!_

 
Aww, that made me happy ;D Thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *swt_int3ntions* 

 
_very nice! i really like the looks

btw, you look like elisha cuthberg (when she was younger and prettier) in the first pic! so cute!_

 
I've never heard of her so I just googled her... Thank you! ;D


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ilkohl* 

 
_I like all of them, beautiful!!!!
I also use artdeco eyeshadow base, LOVE IT!!_

 
Thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Isn't the base amazing? And it's really reasonably priced too!


----------



## melliquor (Apr 3, 2008)

They are all gorgeous.  My favourite is the second one but love the lip colour in the first one.


----------



## toby_is_cute (Apr 6, 2008)

You are so beautiful! The pin up look really suits you.


----------



## Flammable (Apr 6, 2008)

love the bright FOTD


----------



## darkishstar (Apr 6, 2008)

You look SO good! I really like the 2nd one.


----------



## aradiapdx (Apr 6, 2008)

OMG! You are just gorgeous. I LOVE the second look. Thanks so much for posting these.


----------



## delidee32 (Apr 6, 2008)

Wow these are all stunning.  Can you do a tutorial on the yellow and purple....pretty please


----------



## janwa09 (Apr 6, 2008)

You look so gorgeous in both soft and bright looks! Night Violet l/s is so beautiful!


----------



## Sushi. (Apr 6, 2008)

i love the bright one!


----------



## BinkysBaby (Apr 7, 2008)

A Freaking Mazing!


----------



## coachkitten (Apr 7, 2008)

You are stunning!  I alway love your FOTDs!  Keep em coming!


----------



## meowgoezdacow (Apr 7, 2008)

How do you apply your sweet william cream blush?? i can never get it to look nice like yours!!


----------



## clamster (Apr 7, 2008)

You are soo pretty!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Zoffe (Apr 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *melliquor* 

 
_They are all gorgeous.  My favourite is the second one but love the lip colour in the first one._

 
Thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I ended up loving the first lipcolor too =)

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *toby_is_cute* 

 
_You are so beautiful! The pin up look really suits you._

 
Aww, thank you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love pin up styled makeup! It's fun but classy and easy to do if you're in a hurry 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Flammable* 

 
_love the bright FOTD_

 
Thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkishstar* 

 
_You look SO good! I really like the 2nd one. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 Thanks!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aradiapdx* 

 
_OMG! You are just gorgeous. I LOVE the second look. Thanks so much for posting these._

 
You're welcome, I'm just happy you liked them! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *delidee32* 

 
_Wow these are all stunning.  Can you do a tutorial on the yellow and purple....pretty please 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I uploaded it to youtube here: YouTube - Purple + Yellow





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *janwa09* 

 
_You look so gorgeous in both soft and bright looks! Night Violet l/s is so beautiful!_

 
Thank you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love the Night Violet color too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sushi.* 

 
_i love the bright one!_

 
Thanks


----------



## Zoffe (Apr 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BinkysBaby* 

 
_A Freaking Mazing!_

 





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_You are stunning!  I alway love your FOTDs!  Keep em coming! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thank you so much, it means a lot! And I def. will ;D

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *meowgoezdacow* 

 
_How do you apply your sweet william cream blush?? i can never get it to look nice like yours!!_

 
I apply a little bit on the apples of my cheeks with a regular blush brush and buff it in 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 For this look I applied Light Flush MSF on top which make a big difference too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clamster* 

 
_You are soo pretty!!!!!!!!!!!!_

 
Aww, thank you


----------

